# 1968 GTO Project



## Broken GTO (Jul 26, 2011)

I started looking for some fenders and doors for a 1968 GTO-Where might be a good place to start? Are there reproductions available that are worth the money?


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey we are neighbors. I would start by hitting up the local GTO club. Sit in on meeting or two and introduce yourself to them. Call Larry at Butler Classics and ask him he knows of any parts. Go to fall Jefferson with some cash in your pocket. Also- The Elkhorn swap is getting better too. Held August 6th. If you need more info on anything GTO shoot me a PM. See ya around...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Broken, welcome! I'll look around for parts also. I spend a lot of time in the house due to poor health. The problem with doors and other big items is shipping costs......Eric:cheers


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

From everything I have heard the reproduction 68/69 fenders are not the greatest. I even recall watching an episode of overhaulin with a 68 or 69 they had to get reproduction fenders for. They had to ... negotiate the curve of the fenders so they would even mount up. I just have not heard good things about them. Watch craigslist in your area, heck put an ad on there that you're looking for them. They will turn up. And as stated above, if they are local you don't pay shipping. 
Good luck and welcome!


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry have not posted in a while. The repro 68/69 fenders are only to be used as a last resort.........even ames states that in the fine print. Dont know about repro doors. I bought a repro passenger fender for the hell of it 'cause price was right for a spare at a swap meet. Just $125. Seller said he bought a pair for a resto and had to work too hard on driver side to get it close to barely fitting..........decided not to try it on passenger side and go original.


----------

